# ''DP goes away as soon as anxiety does''



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Lads, Is it as simple as that? I hear all this about those who have recovered have done the old ''Positive thinking'' stuff so is curing this THAT easy? Obviosly treating anxiety is a key issue for most people, so is learning not to fear it but is this all it takes? Sorry but I see alot of upset people feeling sorry for themselves and the way they are (Dont be offended lol, im in the same boat) and the people who seemed to have come out of this are the ones who have learned not to fear it and no fight it. We say its a symptom of anxiety, which it is. Is treating our anxiety the ONLY way to come out of this? is relaxing and keeping calm and occupied the only solution?

Thoughts...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Madhead said:


> Lads, Is it as simple as that? I hear all this about those who have recovered have done the old ''Positive thinking'' stuff so is curing this THAT easy? Obviosly treating anxiety is a key issue for most people, so is learning not to fear it but is this all it takes? Sorry but I see alot of upset people feeling sorry for themselves and the way they are (Dont be offended lol, im in the same boat) and the people who seemed to have come out of this are the ones who have learned not to fear it and no fight it. We say its a symptom of anxiety, which it is. Is treating our anxiety the ONLY way to come out of this? is relaxing and keeping calm and occupied the only solution?
> 
> Thoughts...


if you seal a cut why would it keep bleeding?


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> if you seal a cut why would it keep bleeding?


Exactly. This is why I cant understand why people suffer for years







. Surley this is the only key. Or am I trying to by too optimistic and missing some sort of 'bigger picture'...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Madhead said:


> Exactly. This is why I cant understand why people suffer for years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe their not sealin the cut right


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

sonnl said:


> maybe their not sealin the cut right


Picking the scab.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Picking the scab.


Could you explain a little less metiphoricly what you mean


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I think a lot of people here dwell to much on how to find a cure, or get stuck in the "why me's" or "my life sucks" to be able to actually allow themselves to get better. I also think that even the ones who do try things to fix their dp only try it for a short time before they throw in the towel. No ones ever gotten their masters in 2 years, or a 6 pack in 2 months. 
Also not everyone here has dp for the same reason as everyone else, so while one person might have dp from a chemical imbalance, or from a drug induced panic attack, someone else who has it through years of trauma might find that the way to approach their dp cure is not the same, and this frustrates a lot of people.


----------



## Homers_child (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't believe that this statement applies to me. The DPD started during intense anxiety/trauma. After that, years and years, my anxiety level went down as the dissociation got worse and worse. My new therapist diagnosed me with DPD and agrees that it is very possible a chemical problem now. I have DPD and severe DR chronicly, for years, I've come back twice for about a minute during extreme adrenaline rush moments. Only twice. So... extreme anxiety brings me back? Thats the opposite of that statement. What it suggests, is something chemical.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Madhead said:


> Could you explain a little less metiphoricly what you mean


sonnl suggested that many are not "sealin the cut right". So I suggest it's also a matter of 'picking the scab'...which is like saying they are obsessing over DP/DR in all the wrong ways.


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

For me i know my dp symtoms were not directly related to my anxiety or obsessing about it.

I have had dp for a long period and during that time my anxiety levels have, because of events in my life, risen to quite high levels with no change at all in my dp and at other times i have been relativly calm for extended (weeks / months) periods with (again) no change at all in my dp. I have spent months not particularily thinking about it with no noticable change and importantly i can think about it continuously and self check as much as i want (again) with no change. At the moment i am recovering and checking myself continuously - i am still recovering while 'obessesivly' watching it happen. In my very humble opinion, the anxiety theory of DP is badly imcomplete (it applies to some people and not others)


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I have to say, I barely have any anxiety when going trough DP symptoms, except when Im having existential thoughts, they freak me out


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I have to say, I barely have any anxiety when going trough DP symptoms, except when Im having existential thoughts, they freak me out


What are existential thoughts??


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

No it doesn't go away as soon as you get rid of the anxiety, because added on top of the anxiety you now have a completely exhausted mind caused by all the months/years of worrying/stressing/obsessing. So even once the anxiety is gone you still have to keep up the not-worrying/stressing/obsessing and be aware that your mind needs that time to recover. It can only BEGIN to recover/rest once the anxiety is gone. Actually with me, I still had a small degree of anxiety but I treated that in the same way I treated the DP, basically just paid it no mind and got on with things no matter how bad I felt. I've been recovered a few months, following over 4 years of DP/anxiety. I think a lot of people trip up by expecting it go away a lot sooner than it does. It takes months of practise to get to the stage where you truly don't care anymore and just go about your life, and then more months for your brain to get the rest it needs to recover properly. No , it's not fair and yes it sucks and no there is no magic cure and never will be so stop thinking there is an easier way - getting out of this thing requires effort unfortunately but it's so worth it...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Madhead said:


> What are existential thoughts??


Existential angst/thoughts/whatever , is when you start asking stuff like

'What's the point of life?'
'Who/what created us?'
'Why do I do things if I'm going to die one day?'

it's basically when you hit the wall, and see that things don't make sense, but you need that sense and fast, an endless fight against existence


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

in my case, DR seemed to come while i was going through bad depression and anxiety, and then it became the cause of depression and anxiety, but the depr and anxiety have largely gone away. my psychologist says that it would make sense that the DR would take longer to go away because it's perceptual. i don't know why that would be, but she's very accomplished and smart, so if it makes sense to her, it makes sense to me.


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Existential angst/thoughts/whatever , is when you start asking stuff like
> 
> 'What's the point of life?'
> 'Who/what created us?'
> ...


Dude, that is what i think every time...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

SnakeyMLT said:


> Dude, that is what i think every time...


Good to know Im not the only one there.. it sucks doesnt it :S


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Like Magrathea and sonnl I think triggers vary from person to person.

DP/DR can be a symptom of a number of disorder or illness. 
For some though it is just plain DP/DR doing its own thing, taking an independen course not steered by another disorder such as anxiety. This is when they call it DPD.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Sometimes positive thinking really did help me a lot but not like when I was terribly depressed, more like when I was a little sad and down.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel like I want to do this "positive thinking" thing, but I just can't. I feel like that'd be lying to myself and that's just not something that I can be comfortable with.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

many times I just don't care. Not only about DP but all the other stresses that occurs in everyday life. I just let everything play out itself and what happens happens.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

sonnl said:


> I also think that even the ones who do try things to fix their dp only try it for a short time before they throw in the towel. No ones ever gotten their masters in 2 years, or a 6 pack in 2 months.


I agree with this statement. For me, I had an episode of DR that faded after a few weeks about a year before it hit me now, going on 5 months. My therapist thinks Ive suffered PTSD like effects because of the DR which is keeping me in a constant state. Maybe if I can fix the PTSD, the DR will fade.


----------

